# Weekly Competition 2021-19



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 R U2 F' U2 R U' R U2 R'
*2. *U' R U' F' U2 R2 U' F2 U' R U'
*3. *F' R2 F' R' U' R F' R' U' R' U'
*4. *U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U' F' U' R' U2
*5. *R2 U' F U2 F U2 F2 R U' R' F

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 D R2 U L F L2 B U L' R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 U B2 D2
*2. *R' F' R F2 B L2 F R' U2 D2 L' B2 U2 L2 B2 L' F
*3. *F2 D' U2 B2 R2 D U2 R2 U L' B F D' R B' R' B2 L2 R2
*4. *D R2 D2 B F2 R2 B2 L' U2 B L B2 R U2 F' D' L2
*5. *R2 U2 B R2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 D' F' L2 F2 R' D B U2 L2 R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' D R2 L' D R' B F' L2 D2 R F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 F R' Uw2 L Fw2 L B L Uw2 B Uw2 Fw2 U2 F L Uw L2 B D Rw R' Uw' F R Fw' R'
*2. *B U R2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L2 F' L' U L' B2 U L2 B D Uw2 L' Uw2 Rw2 R' F2 Uw2 R U2 B R2 Fw2 Uw L' B' Uw2 B' Rw B2 F' Rw' D Rw2 Uw
*3. *D2 B L' B2 D R B' R2 F' U2 L' F2 U2 D2 F2 D2 L U2 L U Fw2 L Fw2 R Fw2 Rw2 B' U2 Rw2 L2 F' Uw Fw2 R2 B' F2 Uw' Fw Uw2 U' Fw' Uw' D F'
*4. *U D' R F2 L U F' L2 U2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D R2 D F2 L' Rw2 Uw2 F' R Uw2 B' D2 Fw2 R Uw2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 D' F Uw L2 R' Uw U Fw' U2 Fw' Uw' Fw' L
*5. *L U2 B R2 F' D2 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 D' F' D F' L' D L' B' Rw2 U2 F' Uw2 Fw2 L B U2 R2 F U2 R Uw F D F2 D' R2 Fw' D2 Fw' Rw' L' F' D

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw B2 L' Lw B F' D' Rw' Uw2 B' U Bw' U2 F' Rw Dw D2 Fw2 Lw' B' L2 U D' Rw' B Fw Lw' Bw' R Dw U2 L2 F' Lw Rw' F2 Rw' Uw2 R' L U B' F Lw2 L' D F' Fw' Dw' Bw2 Rw' U2 D' Bw2 D2 L B' Rw2 L' F2
*2. *Lw R' L Bw2 D' L B Bw2 U2 Lw2 R2 U Bw D' L U2 Rw' Dw U2 Rw L' Lw2 D Rw U2 Uw' D' L U2 Fw F' Rw2 D Uw R' Rw2 B' R' Bw' U Lw2 D2 F' D' Lw Rw' Uw2 U' Rw Dw Bw2 L2 Bw L' Rw' D2 U Bw2 B Dw2
*3. *Bw2 Dw2 L2 B' Lw2 F' D' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 D2 F Uw B2 U' Rw Dw2 Lw' Rw Uw2 L' Rw R2 Uw' Rw B2 Dw U Rw B' Fw2 Uw B F Uw2 U' B' R2 F' Rw Bw' Fw' R D' Uw' Rw2 D' R2 Lw2 U2 D' Fw2 Uw Fw D2 F L' F2 D2 Dw2
*4. *B2 Uw2 Rw' L2 Fw2 B D Lw' U B' U L2 F' Rw2 Uw2 R L' D2 Uw' Bw2 Uw' Bw2 U2 F B2 U F Dw R' Bw' Lw Bw' B Lw B' R2 L2 D2 Dw' Uw Fw' Bw2 U' D Fw2 U2 L' Lw2 B2 Dw2 Fw L' Lw' Dw' Uw' D' Rw2 D2 L Uw'
*5. *Lw' D' L' Rw' R' D2 Dw F2 B' U L2 U2 L Dw' D Fw D2 Lw Uw2 F' R' Dw' Lw' Dw2 Uw' U' F Bw' Fw L2 U2 Fw' B Rw' L U' Bw2 B2 Fw' Dw' B' Rw' U' D' Rw' Bw' Lw2 D2 Bw' L2 B' U2 R U Uw' Lw' D' L Uw2 Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Rw' Uw Lw2 Bw' Rw' D F2 L 3Fw Uw2 R' Uw' Rw 3Fw2 U F' B2 Uw Bw2 Rw2 D' 3Uw U Fw2 3Fw' Rw 3Rw2 Bw F' 3Uw2 R' Bw D Uw Lw' R D2 Fw D' 3Rw' 3Uw L2 Rw R Bw R' 3Fw2 Dw' U2 Lw2 Bw' L' U' R' D2 L' B2 F 3Rw2 L' Uw F Fw' Bw2 U2 L2 Fw2 Uw' D' Lw Fw2 Uw' Dw' 3Rw' Dw2 Lw U 3Fw2 R2 Dw
*2. *Uw' B U2 L2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' 3Rw' L' 3Fw B' Bw D Bw Uw2 B' Lw F Rw' Bw D 3Rw2 R L' Bw' 3Rw2 3Fw Rw F2 B' 3Uw R' Uw' 3Uw2 D' Rw U 3Uw Fw2 3Uw R2 L2 D' U' Dw Bw2 B' D2 Rw' U 3Rw Uw' L' Fw' 3Fw F U' Uw2 L Lw R 3Uw' Fw 3Rw 3Fw' B D' Bw2 Uw 3Rw' L2 U Fw2 B2 Lw Dw2 L' U2 L2 3Rw2
*3. *Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Bw' B' R 3Uw2 F2 3Uw L' Fw2 L F L' 3Fw2 Lw Dw 3Uw L2 R Lw' U2 F2 Fw2 Lw' Bw R' U2 F 3Rw 3Uw' L B D Dw' Bw Fw' Dw F' Uw' D Bw' D' Bw 3Uw2 Lw2 D' Rw' Bw2 F2 D' B' Rw Fw Bw 3Rw2 U2 3Fw' Rw Uw Dw' B' Fw2 U 3Fw2 Rw' Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw' F Dw' Lw2 Dw' Lw' L2 3Fw 3Rw' D
*4. *U2 3Fw2 R2 Fw' U' F2 Uw U' Bw U Bw2 U Lw2 D' F Rw' Dw Bw' Fw Dw D' R2 3Rw' 3Fw' D U Dw' R' B 3Fw F Dw' Rw Fw' Dw' L' B 3Uw Dw2 D' F Rw2 F 3Fw' B' 3Uw2 D Bw2 D Rw Dw2 D 3Uw Rw' Uw' Lw R2 L' Bw2 D2 Uw' Lw F' Dw' 3Uw' L' 3Rw R2 Lw' Uw U2 D2 3Rw' B L' Fw' L U2 L' D2
*5. *D Uw Dw2 3Fw' B2 Uw2 3Uw' Fw2 Lw B2 3Uw2 D' R2 Bw F 3Uw' L 3Uw2 Lw' D' Lw2 D' B F2 3Fw2 U2 B 3Fw' Uw Rw 3Rw L U 3Uw' 3Fw' Uw F' 3Uw' Uw2 Dw2 3Rw2 Uw' Fw2 3Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw D' 3Uw' Lw2 U D 3Uw B Uw' F' Dw' 3Rw2 L' Uw2 Dw' 3Fw' D Uw' L 3Uw' D2 F' Dw' Lw2 Bw Fw U D 3Rw 3Uw' 3Rw' L' R B

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Bw 3Lw 3Rw' 3Fw' B2 Lw 3Lw2 R2 L' Dw B' Uw2 3Rw Rw' Uw 3Lw2 Bw' Rw2 3Dw R2 Dw' F2 3Dw2 U2 3Bw Fw' R 3Uw D2 Uw Fw Uw2 3Fw R2 3Uw2 3Fw Fw Rw2 Dw 3Uw' 3Fw R2 B2 D2 Dw Bw 3Uw2 D B L' 3Lw2 Rw' Uw U' F2 Uw2 Bw Uw Lw' U F' Bw2 Lw' 3Uw D2 B' L' Lw2 B 3Bw F Uw' 3Rw' 3Fw' Rw' Uw' 3Dw' Dw D R' Dw' U 3Bw2 R Dw Uw 3Dw Bw2 3Lw2 L' U2 3Fw2 Fw' D' B' Dw 3Lw2 3Bw Rw' Uw'
*2. *3Fw' D2 3Dw' B Rw2 3Lw 3Rw' 3Bw' 3Rw' Bw2 3Uw' 3Bw' L2 Dw 3Dw' Lw 3Uw Fw' B' Bw U2 Uw' L' 3Dw Dw B D 3Uw 3Lw2 3Bw' 3Fw2 F U2 Rw' U2 Dw2 R2 Lw2 Rw' Uw D 3Lw2 3Uw' Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw 3Bw2 D2 Dw2 Lw' F 3Dw F Fw2 3Uw Fw' 3Bw2 Uw' L 3Uw F2 Fw 3Rw' Fw 3Dw 3Bw2 3Dw 3Lw2 3Bw' F Dw2 F L' 3Fw' 3Lw' Bw 3Bw' 3Fw' Fw 3Lw2 Dw 3Fw B2 Rw' 3Dw' L' 3Bw' B' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Bw2 3Rw U2 3Fw2 D2 Fw2 3Bw2 R' Rw' 3Dw2
*3. *Dw' 3Fw' B' Lw' Uw' L' 3Rw' 3Bw' R 3Bw2 3Dw Fw 3Bw Bw2 Lw2 U2 3Rw2 3Fw U' D' Dw F2 D2 Lw' Uw2 Fw U' Uw Bw R2 F2 3Lw' Fw' 3Fw L' U' Rw2 3Uw2 F' Dw' 3Dw' 3Uw' 3Lw Rw' 3Bw Lw' 3Dw' Fw' Dw2 Lw 3Uw2 B' Lw U2 3Uw2 Lw2 F 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Lw 3Uw2 Rw Dw U2 Bw2 R' D' F2 U R Bw2 Uw 3Dw2 3Fw2 U' Fw2 3Rw' Dw' 3Fw2 U2 B' D 3Rw' 3Dw' 3Rw' Uw' Fw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 Dw L 3Lw2 Rw' 3Bw2 Lw B2 U B2 Rw2 R2
*4. *Dw 3Lw' 3Uw' B R2 Dw2 R2 Dw' Bw2 3Dw Uw Lw U Rw2 Bw' 3Uw' F2 L2 Fw2 3Rw2 Bw' D' Uw2 Bw' Rw2 3Dw Dw L' 3Lw' 3Bw' D' B R B' Dw' R 3Lw' Dw Fw' Bw 3Fw' 3Lw' Uw B' F2 3Bw Bw 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw L' Dw' 3Uw2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 D' R Lw Rw2 B2 Uw 3Rw2 U D2 3Bw2 D2 Bw 3Lw U' 3Fw2 3Uw' U' 3Rw Fw2 R2 D2 B' U' 3Rw2 Uw2 R Fw 3Uw' U 3Fw 3Uw R2 B 3Fw' 3Dw2 Dw L 3Uw2 F2 3Uw2 F' Fw2 B' 3Rw2
*5. *L U' 3Bw2 3Uw2 F Uw Dw Lw' Fw' 3Lw F B2 Bw 3Rw' Lw F' Fw' Rw Fw' B' F Bw' 3Rw' 3Lw2 L F' R Bw2 L2 Lw 3Rw Bw R 3Rw2 D R' B' Fw' Uw' Fw2 3Bw' Bw Lw' Fw' L Uw' Dw U' 3Bw2 Dw' 3Rw' Dw' B' U2 Rw B' R Bw' 3Uw 3Rw' Uw' U' L2 U' L Dw 3Dw2 B2 3Uw2 Uw Dw2 3Rw Dw U' 3Fw' 3Dw L F' U2 3Rw' Bw R' 3Uw U2 L2 Rw2 3Dw2 U R 3Dw' Uw Rw 3Uw2 Bw' 3Fw2 3Bw' 3Uw' D' Rw2 3Dw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 U' R2 U' F U2 F R2 U' R2
*2. *U' R2 F U2 F U' R2 U2 R' U2 R'
*3. *R2 F' U' R2 F R U' R' U F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L B L' D2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 F2 L' R F D U2 L' B Rw Uw'
*2. *R F2 B' L' F D' B D2 F2 R' U2 F2 L D2 R' U2 R2 B2 U L' Fw
*3. *R' D2 F' R' U R2 D' R2 U' L2 D R B' L2 F' L2 D2 L2 U2 Fw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R D' B' U' L U' D2 F2 L2 D2 B U2 B R2 B' L' U Fw2 R Uw2 L2 F' U2 Rw2 D2 B Rw2 F L D Rw2 B Uw B2 Uw' U' Fw D' Rw D' Fw' D2 x y2
*2. *D R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 L B2 L2 D R U2 L2 B D F2 R2 F2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D' Fw2 D' R2 F' Rw2 F' B' Rw2 R U Rw' D' Rw2 D2 Fw L' D' U' Rw2 Uw' L' x2 y
*3. *B L2 F' L U2 F2 B2 R D2 L2 F2 L2 F R' D L2 U F2 B' Fw2 L Uw2 U2 Fw2 F2 U L2 Uw2 Fw2 U' R Fw' Rw2 B' L' F2 D Uw' F R' Fw Uw' U R x y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D' Uw Bw' D' Lw L2 Fw2 R2 U' Bw' Uw2 L' R2 Rw Bw Dw L2 B2 D2 F' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F' L' D' R' Bw' Fw Rw B2 Dw Fw' Rw R' D2 R U2 Rw U' Uw B2 Rw Dw2 Lw Fw' L Uw Dw U' B' D R' F2 Rw2 Bw2 R' Bw' U2 3Uw2
*2. *Uw2 R' L' U' Uw2 F' Uw' Lw2 Dw' Fw Lw2 B2 D2 U' L' R2 Fw Lw L R Uw' U2 Fw' Lw' R' F R' B' Fw' Dw2 F2 Rw' Uw' Bw2 D' R2 Rw D Lw R Rw' Uw2 Dw' Bw' R' Dw2 R2 D Dw R Dw2 Rw2 R' Bw' Fw2 Lw' B Lw2 Bw2 Lw 3Fw' 3Uw
*3. *Uw' R' Bw2 L F' D B Lw Bw2 Fw' Dw D2 Rw2 L2 U' F2 B Fw2 L' R2 Lw' Fw2 D' Lw Dw B2 R Dw2 D2 Rw2 L2 F2 Bw' B Dw' U2 Bw2 U2 B R F' Bw' Fw2 U D2 L B2 D' L2 Uw' Fw' Rw' Lw U Rw2 Bw2 Uw F D2 3Rw' 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Fw' R' Uw2 Lw L2 F2 U2 3Fw U 3Rw2 Uw Dw B Fw' 3Fw2 R' U2 3Fw' Uw2 D R Bw2 F 3Uw Rw' 3Rw 3Fw2 U2 3Fw' Dw' Bw2 U2 3Uw' Rw' U' D F2 R Rw' Uw2 B' U Bw2 Dw 3Fw' Uw2 U 3Rw Lw Uw' Fw2 Rw 3Fw' R' Uw2 U' 3Rw2 Bw' Fw2 B' 3Uw' Rw' Lw U' 3Rw Uw 3Fw 3Uw D2 Dw 3Fw Dw2 Bw' 3Uw2 3Fw' Bw' D 3Uw' F2 Fw z' y'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3Rw Dw' Bw R Fw Dw 3Fw Bw2 3Uw' Lw2 Bw' L2 R' B D' Uw' F' Lw Bw' 3Bw' Rw' Lw2 D B2 3Rw' U2 F' U2 D' Lw Bw2 Uw' Lw' L2 Rw2 3Uw' Lw R' Uw2 R D 3Dw 3Rw' L2 3Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw Bw' 3Bw2 B R 3Lw2 Bw' 3Rw' Rw 3Fw Fw' F' Dw B L Bw L U' 3Dw' 3Uw' D2 3Bw' R2 3Uw' B' 3Fw2 3Bw' L D' 3Lw2 3Bw2 F Lw2 F2 Lw2 U' 3Rw2 3Fw2 3Dw Dw D' 3Uw2 3Lw' 3Bw' B Rw2 D2 Rw2 3Bw2 Bw2 F2 D 3Fw z' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U' D' F B' R' U' F U2 F R2 B' D2 B U2 R F U' F2 Rw
*2. *D2 B2 U R2 D F2 D' U' R' F R' U' R2 F' U2 F' R' F U' Fw Uw'
*3. *D B' U2 F' R L F U F' R2 L2 B2 D' F2 U F2 U2 L2 B Rw Uw'
*4. *U' R F' L F2 U2 D' R2 U D2 L2 B' R2 F' B' L2 U2 B Uw'
*5. *D2 L D B U2 F' L2 D2 U2 F L2 U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 F' U Rw
*6. *D' R U' L B U L' B R2 U B2 R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B L2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*7. *D2 R2 U B' R' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 U2 D R' F2 Rw Uw2
*8. *F R' U2 F' B2 D' U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U' B R2 B2 D' R B2 D2 Rw' Uw2
*9. *B2 F2 R2 B2 L D2 B2 F2 L2 F' D L R' D' L F' D' U' B2 Rw'
*10. *B2 U B' R2 D2 R' L' F' U F2 R L2 B2 R F2 D2 R U2 L' F Uw2
*11. *D' R' U2 R U2 F2 L2 R' D2 F R F D' U' L2 R D' F' U' Fw Uw
*12. *F2 D' B2 F' D2 F R2 U2 F' R2 U2 R B2 L B U2 R2 D2 F' Rw' Uw2
*13. *L2 D' U' R2 D' B2 U' L' U2 R' F2 D L U' L2 F R B2 D' Rw'
*14. *R2 U' R U2 D2 B' L U' R B2 U2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 L D2 F' B2 Rw Uw2
*15. *F B' D' L2 U L F D' F2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 R B U' Rw
*16. *F' D' F' U2 R2 L' U' F2 R2 B D2 F L2 B U2 D' L' F U Rw
*17. *U2 L2 B' F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 D B2 L2 D R2 B' R' U2 R' Uw2
*18. *R2 D' F' B L D' B2 L2 B2 L' B U' L2 U F2 U' B2 L2 B2 Rw' Uw
*19. *L U F D2 R' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' B2 U F' L B R D' B' L' Fw Uw2
*20. *U L2 U2 R' B2 D2 R D2 R U2 F L' D' U' R2 U2 B L2 R
*21. *B L F B' R' B D F' U F R' D2 R' L2 D2 R B2 R B2 Uw'
*22. *B L B' U L2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D' B' U2 R' U' B2 D2 B' Uw
*23. *U2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 D' L2 B R' B' R2 U F2 R Fw Uw2
*24. *B D' R2 D L2 U F' U2 F2 U' L2 D F2 D R' B U' B2 Rw
*25. *B U' L' U2 D2 F' L2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 D2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*26. *R' D2 L2 F2 D L2 U R2 F2 U2 R' U' L' B' L2 F U' L' B Rw' Uw2
*27. *B' F2 D B2 D L2 D B D' U F R' F D L D' B L' Fw
*28. *L F' D F2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 R2 B' R' U2 R' D2 U2 F' D' U Fw
*29. *U' F2 D F2 U' L2 D' F2 B R B D2 F D' R2 D' L U2 L2 R2 Fw
*30. *L' U2 L2 D2 U2 B F U2 L2 R' D' L' R' D B' R2 D2 L R Uw
*31. *L R2 F2 R U2 L' D2 R' U2 B L' R2 U R B F D' B L2 U' Fw'
*32. *B2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 U' B' F' D L' B2 L B2 D2 L Fw' Uw'
*33. *D' R2 D' U2 B2 L2 B U L2 R' F R' B L F2 D2 L2 D'
*34. *B R' F2 D2 F U' F' L' F2 R B2 L F2 B2 R2 B R' F Rw'
*35. *F L2 U D' L' F2 B2 U B' L2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' Rw Uw'
*36. *F' D U B2 L2 F2 R2 D U2 B' D L2 R2 D L U2 B' D2 L D2 Rw2 Uw2
*37. *R2 F U' L2 D2 F2 L U F R2 D2 R2 B D2 L2 U2 L2 F' U2 R' Fw' Uw
*38. *F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R D2 B2 D2 B2 F' D' L2 R2 F' D F' D' F2 L2 Fw' Uw2
*39. *D' R' L F D' L' F' L2 U2 B' R' B2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 R2 L' Uw'
*40. *D' U2 R2 B2 L' B2 D F D B2 D' U F D2 F2 D Fw Uw'
*41. *B2 R D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F R D U2 B' R B2 U Rw' Uw2
*42. *B L D' B' D R2 L2 D' F U B2 U D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 D2 Fw'
*43. *U2 B L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' L B' L' R D L F D2 F D Rw' Uw'
*44. *D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 L B2 F2 U' R F U' F2 R B' U R2 Fw' Uw2
*45. *L D F2 L2 U2 B D L' U2 L F' U' R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U D' Rw' Uw2
*46. *F2 R D2 B2 R' F2 L U2 L F2 R F U' L' D L' B2 R' D2 U2 Fw
*47. *B2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 D' L R F D L' U2 L U2 Fw' Uw2
*48. *D2 L' D2 U2 B2 L' B2 U2 B2 L F L' D' U B2 R' F' D R Fw' Uw'
*49. *U' R2 U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 D F' U2 F' D' B' D Rw' Uw'
*50. *L' U D' F' D' R2 L2 D B' F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 L2 D' R2 D Rw' Uw'
*51. *D2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 D2 R B2 U2 R2 U' L2 U F' L' D Fw' Uw2
*52. *F2 R' U' R2 D' R2 F2 U F2 U2 L' D' L' B L' D R U2 R2 Fw Uw'
*53. *B2 L D R2 U2 R F2 U2 F2 L D2 F2 B' R' D2 R2 F L D'
*54. *B' L2 F' R' B2 R2 U R2 D2 B U2 B U2 B D2 B' U2 B L2 Fw
*55. *D' B' F2 R2 F2 L D2 F2 R F2 D2 L2 R' U' R2 F2 R' F' L D' Fw'
*56. *R2 D R2 F' R2 D' L2 D F2 U L' F U R' B' U F2 U Rw' Uw'
*57. *F2 R' U' D' R' F U2 R' B U2 D2 L' B2 L2 B2 L' F2 U R Fw Uw
*58. *U2 B' L U' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 R' B2 L' F D' U R U L' Fw Uw'
*59. *U F2 R L' F2 B2 U L F R2 U F2 R2 U2 L2 F2 U' B D2 Rw2 Uw2
*60. *U' L2 F D2 R' B2 L F2 L D2 U' B D2 L R U L' R Fw
*61. *D2 R2 D2 F2 R' U2 R U' L D2 L' B' L' B' U2 R2 B' R Fw' Uw'
*62. *R U2 B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 B L F D' U2 F' U F U2 B2 Rw
*63. *B2 U L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D' R D R F L' R' D R2 D2 B2 F' Rw2
*64. *R' B L2 D2 L D U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 B' U' R' F' D U2 L Fw Uw
*65. *D2 F R B U R B L' B R D' L2 U R2 L2 U' D R2 B Uw'
*66. *F' R2 F2 R2 D2 B' F2 D2 B U R D2 L2 U F2 L2 U2 L' F Rw Uw'
*67. *B2 R2 U2 D' L' F' D F' B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B' D2 U L2 F' U Rw2 Uw
*68. *R' L2 F D' L' F' L' F2 U R' U2 R2 L2 U2 B D2 B L2 U Rw' Uw2
*69. *L2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 R' U B D L F R2 U B' L2 U L' Fw' Uw2
*70. *U2 R' D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L B2 D' L U L B L U' R2 U B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' U2 L D2 F' L' D L2 U2 F B R2 B U2 F D F2 D' F'
*2. *R L2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R D2 L2 F' R' D2 F' L' B D'
*3. *D2 L' D2 U B2 F2 L' R2 B2 L' R2 D2 F' U2 L2 R D' L' F'
*4. *F B R' U2 F L' D R2 D' U2 B2 R2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 R' B2
*5. *L2 F D' L2 F2 U D' L U2 L2 B U2 L2 F L2 U F2 R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' L' B D F2 U' L2 F2 D U B2 U' R B D B' L' F U2
*2. *U' B' R2 F2 B U F' R' B L2 U2 L D2 B2 D2 R2 B2 L'
*3. *L' B' D B2 U R2 B2 D B2 R2 B D L2 F' U' L B2 U2
*4. *U' L2 D' B L2 B2 F2 D2 R D2 U2 B2 U L D' B2 D' L' F2
*5. *R D B2 U2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 R2 U B U2 R2 U R D' B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' R2 D' R2 U F2 U R B' L' B' L F' D2 L' R2 F' D' B
*2. *B2 D' L2 D U L2 R2 U' L' D' F2 D' B F2 L2 D' F' D' F2
*3. *R' L2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 F2 D' F U R2 U' L' U' F' R' U B'
*4. *F' U D2 R B' U2 D R2 D2 F2 L' U2 R F2 B2 R2 B D' R'
*5. *L F B U' F U2 L' F' R' B R U2 R L2 F2 D2 L2 U2 L2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 F2 R B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 B' L' R F' U' R U2 B' L D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 F L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B' D2 F2 R' U2 R U' L2 U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 R F' L U' L U2 D' B L F' R2 F' D2 B R2 B' U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R U R F' R2 U' F U' F U R'
*3. *L' F D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D F L B2 D2 U2 R' U2
*4. *U' F' R2 B2 L R2 F2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 F R U F D' R2 F' U2 Rw2 Fw2 L D2 Fw2 L' U Rw2 Fw2 L2 R D Fw U2 D Fw U2 L2 D Uw' Fw U Rw2 Uw U2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F' R' U2 R U' F' U2 F' R
*3. *U' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R B2 R D2 L2 B' R2 D' R F L R2 U2 F'
*4. *D' F2 D B2 D F2 B2 R2 D' B2 D2 L' B2 U' L' U F' U F2 R' Fw2 Rw2 L' Uw2 D2 F U2 Rw2 R' L' D2 L2 B Uw' R U2 B' L D' L Rw' Uw' U2 B F' Uw2
*5. *F2 B2 D' L2 Dw' Fw' Bw D2 Rw2 Fw' D2 L' R' U' Rw R' U Rw' U2 L2 Uw2 Lw2 U Rw Uw' L' Rw D2 Uw' Fw Rw Bw D2 L Fw Rw2 Dw U D' Fw2 Dw' B2 Uw Lw' Rw2 D Bw L2 U' B2 Fw' Rw' Bw Rw D L B2 Dw' U Fw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R2 U2 F R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R
*3. *F R' B2 R' L2 F R U F2 U' L' F2 D2 F U2 F R2 L2
*4. *D' F2 B' R' B2 L' B' L D' F' U2 B2 R B2 L F2 D2 U2 R' D2 Uw2 Rw2 L U2 R' F Rw2 L U2 D2 B' Uw B2 D F2 Uw Rw' Fw2 Uw D' U2 L' F2
*5. *R2 Bw2 R2 L B2 F2 Dw2 D2 B Dw' Uw D' Lw R2 B U2 Rw Uw' B Bw Rw' F Dw2 L U Fw2 Uw' U2 Bw' Fw2 Lw' Uw' U B' Dw R D' R' F L2 B2 Rw2 Fw' L U2 Dw Rw B L2 Lw' Dw' Rw' Dw Bw B2 D' Uw2 Dw2 U2 B'
*6. *R' U2 Fw' Dw2 3Rw Fw Dw Rw2 3Fw' F 3Rw2 L' F' D' Uw' B2 U' 3Rw' Fw2 U L' 3Fw' Fw F2 Bw Uw Rw' L2 Fw2 Bw2 Rw' R2 3Rw' 3Fw B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 3Rw2 3Fw' R' D2 L' Rw 3Uw2 Dw2 R' 3Uw L' Uw2 D2 3Rw2 F2 R2 3Fw Uw2 Dw2 3Uw L' D' R Bw B2 Uw' Lw D Rw' R' Fw Bw F' Dw2 F Lw' Fw2 Bw Rw' Lw2 F'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U'
*3. *R U2 R B R2 F' D2 F R2 U2 F L U R2 F' U B' L'
*4. *F L F D L2 D2 R2 U' R2 D' L2 U R' F L' D' F B D' Fw2 U L' Fw2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 Rw2 U' Fw' D' Rw2 B2 F D2 Fw' B' Uw' B2 Rw' R' Fw2 B'
*5. *R Bw R2 B2 Lw L2 U' D' Bw U2 B L' U D' Dw2 R B' D' Uw' Dw2 B' Dw' F U2 Uw Lw' F' D2 Fw2 L Lw' R' Rw' F2 R Dw' Uw F2 D B' L' Dw F' L F2 Uw2 B L2 R2 U' B' F' U' Uw2 Bw2 U2 Lw Rw Dw' B'
*6. *Dw 3Fw Fw2 F2 Rw Uw' U D' R Bw2 Lw2 3Rw' L2 U Uw Fw2 Lw2 Dw F Fw' Lw U Bw' B2 Lw' B Rw' 3Uw2 Bw2 Lw Fw 3Uw L F Dw2 Bw' R' L2 3Rw Lw2 U' Uw2 Rw2 L Bw' 3Fw2 L2 Bw B2 R' Dw' R' Dw' F2 Fw' Rw2 U D' B' D Uw Rw2 U L' U 3Fw 3Uw B Bw' Uw 3Rw' 3Fw2 3Uw F2 Lw' U2 Fw' D L2 Fw2
*7. *D 3Fw' Bw 3Uw' Fw 3Lw' U' Dw' Rw' Fw' Rw Dw 3Bw2 Uw' Dw 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw 3Fw2 3Uw2 F' Bw' B U' Fw U2 D2 R Uw2 3Bw2 3Dw' U D2 3Rw Uw' 3Fw2 Uw 3Dw 3Bw 3Lw' 3Rw2 Bw2 L' Fw' Uw2 U2 3Rw 3Dw2 U2 3Uw' B Uw B' D R' Dw' 3Uw' Fw' Rw2 L 3Dw' Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 3Bw 3Rw2 3Uw U Fw2 L' 3Dw2 D 3Uw' Rw 3Lw 3Uw' Lw' 3Bw' Lw R2 3Fw 3Uw2 3Fw Bw 3Rw' 3Lw2 B2 3Rw' Dw D 3Uw Fw' R' Fw' 3Fw F2 Rw' U'

*Clock*
*1. *UR4+ DR1+ DL2- UL3+ U2+ R3- D4- L5- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R6+ D3- L4- ALL1+ UR DR
*2. *UR1- DR5+ DL1+ UL3+ U2+ R0+ D4+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R5+ D3- L3- ALL1+ DR
*3. *UR2- DR6+ DL3- UL3- U5+ R3+ D5+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U3+ R3- D5+ L3- ALL6+ UR DR UL
*4. *UR3+ DR3+ DL5- UL1+ U1+ R0+ D3+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U5+ R2- D4- L2+ ALL1+ UR DR UL
*5. *UR2- DR1- DL3- UL6+ U2+ R1+ D1+ L5- ALL2- y2 U4- R5- D4- L5- ALL5+ DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R B U' B' U' R L' B' R' L' U' u r b'
*2. *B' U L B R L' U R U' B R u l r' b
*3. *L U' L B R L R' U' R B' R' u' l' r' b
*4. *R' L B' L' U' L' R U' B L B' l' b
*5. *U B L' R' L U' R B' U' B' R' l r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5,0) / (5,2) / (6,3) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-1,0) / (-2,-5) / (0,-4) / (6,-2)
*2. *(-2,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (6,-3) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (2,0) / (0,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) /
*3. *(-2,3) / (2,-1) / (-2,-5) / (-1,-4) / (-2,-5) / (5,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,-1) / (-5,0) / (0,-4) / (2,-1) /
*4. *(0,5) / (1,1) / (0,3) / (3,-3) / (3,0) / (-3,-4) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-2) / (3,-2) / (-1,0) / (-2,-2)
*5. *(-5,-3) / (2,2) / (0,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (4,-2) / (2,0) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (4,0) / (3,-2) / (2,0) / (-5,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R U' R' L' B' L U B' L R'
*2. *R U R' U' R L' U' R B L R
*3. *R B U' R L U' B' L' R U' L'
*4. *U R L R' U R' L B' L B U
*5. *U R' L R' B U R B U B' U'

*KiloMinx*
*1. *R2 flip U BR2 R2 U' BL2' L F BR flip BR' R2 U L2 U2 BR' BL2' U2 R U F2 R U2' R U2 R F' U2 R2
*2. *R F2' flip U2' R F' L U BR2' flip R2' BL U2 BR BL2' U L2 U2 R U2 F2 U' R F2 U F' R' U
*3. *U F flip U R F' R2' BR2 U' R2' U2' flip U2' R2 BL2' L BR2' U2 BL' L2 U' R2 U2' R2 U' R' F2' R U2 F2 U2'
*4. *R2 flip U2 R U F R' U2 F2' flip R L2 F2' R2' BR2' BL2' U L' BR2 U2' R U2' R U R' F2' U2 F R2' U' R'
*5. *R flip U2' L2' F BL BR' R2' U L flip R2 L2 F' R2 U2' BL2 L BR' U F2 U2' F2 R2 F2 U F' U2 F' R F2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' F U R U2 R F U' F R U
*3. *B' D2 U2 L2 B F D2 F' D B U R2 F2 D' L F' R D' U
*4. *L' B' L B L2 U R2 F' R' F2 U2 L' D2 F2 D2 F2 R' D2 R' Rw2 F L2 D Rw2 Uw2 B' U' L2 D2 Rw2 R2 D' Rw U' B U R' Fw Rw F Uw' B' F
*5. *Bw2 R' F2 B Dw' R2 L U' L2 Rw2 Fw' B L B' U L Lw' Dw B' U R2 Bw Fw Lw' B' R' L2 B' Bw' Dw' Fw' R' D' Bw2 Lw2 U2 B' R D' Rw Bw Rw2 F Uw2 U R' Uw2 Rw D2 Rw' F2 R U Bw U' Uw2 R' Lw2 F' Rw'
*OH. *F' D' B' D U' F2 U' L2 D L' B2 L D2 R' D' U2 R2 B'
*Clock. *UR0+ DR2+ DL5+ UL5- U5- R5+ D1+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R2+ D3+ L5- ALL6+ DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' B' U' L' B' R' U' R B U' B l' r' b'
*Square-1. *(-5,0) / (6,0) / (-4,-4) / (-5,-5) / (0,-3) / (6,-1) / (3,0) / (-4,-5) / (3,-4) / (-1,0) / (-4,0) / (-1,0) /
*Skewb. *R L B R U' B L U R' U B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *R' F' b B f' r' b F' R' F R' F' L B R' F
*2. *L R' f l' L r' f l F R' B F L F
*3. *B' F' l r' R r f' F L' B' R F L F L
*4. *L' R' F r' b f l r' R' F' R B L B F' R F'
*5. *B' L' B F' b' f' l B' F R' B L' F' L' R' B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw Rw L Uw Bw U L Uw L R Uw' Bw' Uw Lw Bw' Lw' Uw' Bw Lw r' b
*2. *B' Uw Lw R' B Rw L B Rw U B Uw' Lw Bw Lw' Bw Uw Rw Lw l r b
*3. *R Uw R' Bw' Uw' U Rw Lw U' L' B' Uw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Bw' Uw' r b
*4. *Uw L' Bw L' R Bw U Lw' L' B' Uw' R Uw Lw Uw' Rw Uw' Lw Rw r b'
*5. *Lw' Rw R' Lw U' Bw L Rw' Lw R' B' Uw Rw' Lw Bw' Uw Lw' r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R D L2 U R D L D R U R D L D R U R D L U3 R D2 L U L D2 L U R U L D R2 U2 L
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U R D L2 U R2 U L3 D R3 U L2 U L D R U R2 D L D2 L2 U R U L D R D L U R U R U R D
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D L U R2 D2 L U L U R2 D2 L3 U2 R2 U L2 D R2 U R D2 L2 D L U R U R U L D R2 U L2 D R2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R D2 L U2 L D2 R U R2 U L2 D R2 D L2 D L U R D R U L2 D R3 U L2 U R U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D3 R U L2 U2 R D R D L D L2 U R2 D R U L U L D2 L U3 R D2 R U L2 U R3 D L2 U R2 D2 L U L D2 R U L D L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U L2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F D2 L' R F' R D B U' R' F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L D2 B F2 L2 B D2 B2 D' B2 F2 U2 F' D' B' F' R' B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 B' L D U' L' U' R B' U F D2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L' B2 R U B U2 L F2 L' B2 D2 F2 U D L2 U F2 R' U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 U' L2 U' R2 D U2 F2 L2 R2 B U2 F R2 B' D' F L F D2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *L2 D R2 L' F' B2 U B2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 F' U' R2 U2
*2. *D L2 B2 U R2 L2 B' L' F R' L2 U' R2 D' L2 D L2 F2 B2
*3. *L' D L2 F' U B D2 F D R2 L' F2 B2 R' U2 L' F2 L B2
*4. *L2 D' F2 U L2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' L' D' R B D' F' U' B' L' U2
*5. *R' B2 D B' L2 U R B' L2 B2 D2 L2 B D2 F' L2 B2 R' U' F

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UB UR UB UR UL UF UR UL UF UL UF UR UF UB LB UL UF UR LB RF UR UB UL UF UR LB UB LB RB UB RB UB LF UF UL LF UF UR UL RB UR DL LB LF DB DL LB DR RB UB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ RF UF+2 LF+ DR+2 RB+ UB RB
*2. * UB UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UF UB LB UL RF UR UF UL UB UL LB UB RF UF UR RF RB UR UF UL UB UR UF LF UL LB UB LB RB DB DF RF UR LF UL DL DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF LF- DR- DF LF+ DR+ UL+ RF+2 DR RF-2 LF UL+2 LB+2 UB UR+ LB+ DB+ RB+2 UR+2 DB- DF+2
*3. * UR UL UF UR UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UB LB UB UR UL UF UR RF UR UF UB LB RB UB UR UL UF UR RB LF UF UR UB UL UF RF DB DF LF DL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UR LB UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UF+ UL UF+2 UR+2 LB+2 UB-2 RF DL+
*4. * UF UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UB UL UB UL UF UB LB UL UB UR UF RF UF UR UB LB UL RB UR UF UB UL LB LF UF UL RF UR RF UF RB LF DB DL LB UL UB UR RF RB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB RB UF+ LB+ RF UF+2 DB LB- DR+
*5. * UF UR UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UL UB UR UL UB UL LB UB UL RF UR UF UL UB UR UL LB RF UR RF RB UB LB LF UL UF UB UR UB RB LF UL UF LB UB DB DL DR RB DB LB DL DR RB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB UF+2 LF UF-2 RF-2 DL-2 LB+2 UB UR+ DF+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L R' F' L' F L R U' L U L' U B BL L BL' L' B' U' L U' R L' F' U' L' F R' U' R BL' B' L BL BR' D B'
*2. *L U' L U B L BL L' BL' B' U' L B BL' B' BL L B' U B L U R' L' F L' U' R L' F' U' L' D' R BL' F' D F' B
*3. *F U' R' U F' L' U L U' R D R BR R' BR' D' L U F L' F R' U L' U F' L' R U' BR F' R' B BR' D U BR'
*4. *BL' U' B' U B BL U' R' L' F' L F R U' BL' B' U' B U BL L R L U' L F' U' L' R U L' R' F BR' D' B BL' R' D L
*5. *U' L' U F R U R' U' F' L U' R' F' R U L R' F' U F' U R L U' L' F' R' F L' U' BR' R' D' F' BR' R BR


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 18, 2021)

Results for week 19: Congratulations to Christopher Fandrich, TheDubDubJr, and ichcubegerne!

*2x2x2*(135)
1.  1.11 Charles Jerome
2.  1.29 Legomanz
3.  1.49 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  1.53 OriginalUsername
5.  1.56 LukasDikic
6.  1.63 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.65 Benjamin Warry
8.  1.85 Vlad Hordiienko
9.  1.89 Luke Garrett
10.  1.90 Magdamini
11.  1.98 JoXCuber
12.  2.05 turtwig
13.  2.21 Rubadcar
14.  2.24 Rouxster
15.  2.37 TheDubDubJr
16.  2.43 Grzegorz Chudzik
17.  2.50 the super cuber
18.  2.63 DGCubes
19.  2.73 asiahyoo1997
20.  2.78 Brendyn Dunagan
21.  2.79 mihnea3000
22.  2.81 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  2.82 KardTrickKid_YT
24.  2.86 Boris McCoy
25.  2.87 JChambers13
26.  2.91 Torch
27.  3.04 Karthik swaminathan
28.  3.06 sean_cut4
29.  3.07 MrKuba600
30.  3.10 fun at the joy
31.  3.11 Trig0n
32.  3.17 BradenTheMagician
33.  3.23 SpiFunTastic
34.  3.24 DLXCubing
34.  3.24 the dnf master
36.  3.28 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
37.  3.33 MCuber
38.  3.35 ichcubegerne
39.  3.40 Max C.
39.  3.40 cuberkid10
41.  3.43 tJardigradHe
41.  3.43 Liam Wadek
43.  3.55 Lim Hung
44.  3.57 michaelxfy
45.  3.62 Parke187
46.  3.69 Jonah Jarvis
47.  3.70 midnightcuberx
48.  3.73 cubeyinnit
49.  3.79 blerrpycuber
49.  3.79 yijunleow
51.  3.81 TrueCuberOfficial
52.  3.89 JFCUBING
53.  3.97 FaLoL
54.  3.98 bennettstouder
55.  3.99 sigalig
56.  4.00 Mattia Pasquini
57.  4.18 Thecubingcuber347
58.  4.31 dollarstorecubes
59.  4.34 Dream Cubing
60.  4.35 abhijat
61.  4.40 50ph14
62.  4.42 Fred Lang
63.  4.46 KrokosB
64.  4.47 BMcCl1
65.  4.48 Triangles_are_cubers
66.  4.51 Fisko
67.  4.70 Peter Preston
68.  4.71 Loffy8
69.  4.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
70.  4.73 d2polld
71.  4.74 xyzzy
72.  4.76 NintendoCuber
73.  4.78 theit07
73.  4.78 DUDECUBER
73.  4.78 Der Der
76.  4.80 ZF slow
77.  4.92 TheEpicCuber
78.  4.93 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
79.  5.04 Raymos Castillo
80.  5.28 2019ECKE02
81.  5.30 johnandthecube
82.  5.33 Volcaniccubing
83.  5.34 MattP98
83.  5.34 drpfisherman
85.  5.37 qwr
86.  5.41 abunickabhi
87.  5.42 Utkarsh Ashar
88.  5.44 PCCuber
89.  5.48 OriEy
90.  5.58 breadears
91.  5.61 White KB
92.  5.68 agradess2
92.  5.68 superkitkat106
94.  5.69 Lewis
95.  5.73 Jakub26
96.  5.83 Li Xiang
97.  5.89 miguelrogenmoser
98.  6.06 Ethanawoll
99.  6.21 HKspeed.com
100.  6.33 Simon31415
101.  6.46 Meisme
102.  6.48 feli.cubes
103.  6.49 SentsuiJack2403
104.  6.54 Scrambled
105.  6.59 Master_Disaster
106.  6.62 MasterIcePanda
107.  6.83 SUCubing
108.  7.11 MarkA64
109.  7.14 LittleLumos
110.  7.23 tommyo11
110.  7.23 Jonascube
112.  7.38 nevinscph
113.  7.50 One Wheel
114.  7.61 Mike Hughey
115.  7.83 Jrg
116.  8.05 sebcoolan
117.  8.08 SH03L4C3
118.  8.36 dnguyen2204
119.  8.37 Samajor
120.  8.45 myoder
121.  8.46 freshcuber.de
122.  8.53 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
123.  8.55 melexi
124.  9.07 Rubika-37-021204
125.  9.35 sporteisvogel
126.  9.64 CUBiKS
127.  9.77 cubingmom2
128.  9.87 thomas.sch
129.  10.66 Jacck
130.  11.72 KP-20359
131.  14.73 FalconInsane
132.  16.39 AZZYTASTER
133.  17.01 Mr Cuber
134.  20.76 flyingk
135.  24.18 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(189)
1.  5.62 Luke Garrett
2.  6.38 Christopher Fandrich
3.  6.53 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  6.67 thecubingwizard
5.  6.73 BrianJ
6.  7.13 Charles Jerome
7.  7.14 LukasDikic
8.  7.28 OriginalUsername
9.  7.40 Khairur Rachim
10.  7.43 Toothcraver55
11.  7.55 tJardigradHe
12.  7.68 Ty Y.
13.  7.85 NathanaelCubes
14.  7.95 Legomanz
15.  8.07 Zeke Mackay
16.  8.19 Jonah Jarvis
17.  8.34 JChambers13
18.  8.39 turtwig
19.  8.49 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
20.  8.62 Heewon Seo
21.  8.70 Micah Morrison
22.  8.84 KrokosB
23.  8.96 Dream Cubing
24.  9.05 sigalig
25.  9.10 dollarstorecubes
26.  9.14 KardTrickKid_YT
26.  9.14 cuberkid10
28.  9.23 Rubadcar
29.  9.26 yijunleow
30.  9.27 MrKuba600
31.  9.33 sean_cut4
32.  9.45 BradenTheMagician
33.  9.46 FaLoL
34.  9.48 Lim Hung
35.  9.53 agradess2
36.  9.56 fun at the joy
37.  9.57 mihnea3000
38.  9.62 Vlad Hordiienko
39.  9.63 Max C.
40.  9.68 TipsterTrickster 
41.  9.72 TheDubDubJr
42.  9.77 DLXCubing
43.  9.81 Harsha Paladugu
44.  9.83 DGCubes
45.  9.84 BMcCl1
46.  9.88 miguelrogenmoser
47.  9.90 MartinN13
48.  9.93 vishwasankarcubing
49.  9.99 the super cuber
50.  10.02 mrsniffles01
51.  10.03 u Cube
52.  10.06 ichcubegerne
53.  10.07 Logan2017DAYR01
54.  10.14 Torch
55.  10.19 abhijat
56.  10.20 nico_german_cuber
57.  10.35 Parke187
58.  10.43 Grzegorz Chudzik
59.  10.46 michaelxfy
60.  10.48 Rouxster
61.  10.60 Brendyn Dunagan
62.  10.72 Keroma12
63.  10.85 the dnf master
64.  10.99 Nutybaconator
65.  11.05 MasterIcePanda
66.  11.10 GenTheThief
67.  11.13 xtreme cuber2007
68.  11.14 Trig0n
69.  11.20 MattP98
70.  11.25 midnightcuberx
71.  11.28 Scrambled
72.  11.33 mikiwow123
73.  11.38 xyzzy
74.  11.39 tommyo11
75.  11.48 scrubizilla
76.  11.49 MCuber
77.  11.54 Eric Zhou
78.  11.59 Liam Wadek
79.  11.70 d2polld
80.  11.76 20luky3
81.  11.77 zzoomer
81.  11.77 trangium
83.  11.78 breadears
84.  11.82 ReaganCubes
85.  11.92 Fisko
86.  11.97 Boris McCoy
87.  11.98 Fred Lang
88.  12.03 pjk
89.  12.11 Karthik swaminathan
90.  12.17 theit07
91.  12.19 SpiFunTastic
92.  12.43 Peter Preston
93.  12.44 JFCUBING
94.  12.54 SirVivor
95.  12.56 Utkarsh Ashar
96.  12.58 CrispyCubing
97.  12.66 JoXCuber
98.  12.67 bennettstouder
99.  12.74 Mattia Pasquini
100.  12.76 lumes2121
101.  12.85 ImmolatedMarmoset
102.  12.89 NintendoCuber
103.  12.92 drpfisherman
104.  13.25 sebcoolan
105.  13.29 abunickabhi
106.  13.40 glincons1
107.  13.46 JoannaCuber
108.  13.49 chancet4488
109.  13.52 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
110.  13.55 2019ECKE02
111.  13.57 Natemophi
112.  13.59 DUDECUBER
113.  13.65 Kacper Jędrzejuk
114.  13.71 NolanDoes2x2
115.  13.82 thatkid
116.  13.86 ican97
117.  13.94 Loffy8
118.  13.98 rubik2005
119.  14.42 HKspeed.com
120.  14.48 PCCuber
121.  14.56 patricKING
122.  14.70 ZF slow
123.  14.72 Volcaniccubing
124.  14.88 nevinscph
125.  14.94 revaldoah
126.  14.96 TheEpicCuber
127.  15.00 TrueCuberOfficial
128.  15.06 Winfaza
129.  15.31 Shivanshu
130.  15.33 seungju choi
131.  15.34 MarkA64
132.  15.38 OriEy
133.  15.41 SentsuiJack2403
134.  15.43 Der Der
135.  15.45 teehee_elan
136.  15.52 50ph14
137.  15.65 Triangles_are_cubers
138.  15.69 johnandthecube
139.  16.10 Master_Disaster
140.  16.45 LittleLumos
141.  16.65 CaptainCuber
142.  16.82 bgcatfan
143.  16.90 Petri Krzywacki
144.  17.06 Lupus3141
145.  17.32 White KB
146.  17.40 dnguyen2204
147.  17.60 Li Xiang
148.  17.63 GAN CUBER
149.  17.88 feli.cubes
150.  18.00 Ethanawoll
151.  18.04 Simon31415
152.  18.66 duckyisepic
153.  18.77 Thecubingcuber347
154.  18.91 DiamondGolem12
155.  18.95 RyanSoh
156.  19.24 Jonascube
157.  19.66 Meisme
158.  19.97 myoder
159.  20.64 sporteisvogel
160.  20.79 anna4f
161.  20.85 superkitkat106
162.  21.07 Jakub26
163.  21.54 One Wheel
164.  21.67 Mike Hughey
165.  21.96 melexi
166.  22.14 filmip
167.  22.16 Lewis
168.  22.52 Jrg
169.  22.56 mattboeren
170.  23.36 sCs
171.  24.73 MuaazCubes
171.  24.73 freshcuber.de
173.  25.42 zakikaz
174.  25.64 qwr
175.  26.55 CUBiKS
176.  26.59 SUCubing
177.  26.74 Rubika-37-021204
178.  28.48 KP-20359
179.  28.74 cubeyinnit
180.  28.99 Jacck
181.  29.20 cubingmom2
182.  30.32 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
183.  30.72 Jamal_69
184.  32.96 flyingk
185.  33.72 GT8590
186.  33.79 MatsBergsten
187.  36.08 Samajor
188.  44.65 Mr Cuber
189.  52.90 Johnny badwin


*4x4x4*(103)
1.  27.29 asiahyoo1997
2.  29.36 Christopher Fandrich
3.  31.07 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.08 thecubingwizard
4.  32.08 OriginalUsername
6.  32.64 Luke Garrett
7.  33.11 JChambers13
8.  34.35 FaLoL
9.  35.85 Dream Cubing
10.  36.08 Charles Jerome
11.  36.23 ichcubegerne
12.  36.48 JoXCuber
13.  36.73 agradess2
14.  37.67 the super cuber
15.  37.73 Torch
16.  37.77 Max C.
17.  38.01 abhijat
18.  38.08 MrKuba600
19.  38.17 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
20.  38.29 MCuber
21.  38.40 Jonah Jarvis
22.  38.50 yijunleow
23.  38.54 Rubadcar
24.  39.03 dollarstorecubes
25.  39.34 michaelxfy
26.  40.06 MartinN13
27.  40.23 Lim Hung
28.  40.27 sigalig
29.  40.53 BradenTheMagician
30.  41.11 sean_cut4
31.  41.21 KrokosB
32.  41.31 nico_german_cuber
33.  41.46 DLXCubing
34.  41.67 20luky3
35.  42.47 TheDubDubJr
36.  44.86 DGCubes
37.  44.90 xyzzy
38.  45.78 Fisko
39.  45.93 BMcCl1
40.  46.04 mikiwow123
41.  46.51 Logan2017DAYR01
42.  46.71 abunickabhi
43.  46.95 drpfisherman
44.  47.72 Parke187
45.  48.33 Boris McCoy
46.  49.16 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
47.  49.82 Liam Wadek
48.  50.88 bennettstouder
49.  52.20 tommyo11
50.  52.31 nevinscph
51.  52.82 thatkid
52.  52.98 breadears
53.  53.36 LukasDikic
54.  53.81 pjk
55.  53.95 NintendoCuber
56.  54.62 2019ECKE02
57.  54.95 CrispyCubing
58.  55.05 Peter Preston
59.  55.68 LittleLumos
60.  56.26 Rouxster
61.  57.01 midnightcuberx
62.  57.34 chancet4488
63.  57.57 OriEy
64.  57.87 TheEpicCuber
65.  58.23 Loffy8
66.  58.83 Grzegorz Chudzik
67.  1:01.06 HKspeed.com
68.  1:05.80 Li Xiang
69.  1:06.70 Mattia Pasquini
70.  1:06.95 Triangles_are_cubers
71.  1:06.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
72.  1:07.52 Ethanawoll
73.  1:08.58 Petri Krzywacki
74.  1:09.57 johnandthecube
75.  1:12.01 CodingCuber
76.  1:12.26 miguelrogenmoser
77.  1:15.61 Volcaniccubing
78.  1:15.81 DUDECUBER
79.  1:17.51 melexi
80.  1:20.92 Jrg
81.  1:22.21 One Wheel
82.  1:22.85 Jakub26
83.  1:23.80 Meisme
84.  1:24.04 White KB
85.  1:25.09 TrueCuberOfficial
86.  1:26.23 Kurukuru
87.  1:28.07 Thecubingcuber347
88.  1:29.16 Lewis
89.  1:29.52 Rubika-37-021204
90.  1:30.23 myoder
91.  1:33.84 sporteisvogel
92.  1:34.83 PCCuber
93.  1:38.14 Master_Disaster
94.  1:38.18 freshcuber.de
95.  1:42.83 Jacck
96.  1:44.60 rubik2005
97.  1:48.35 SUCubing
98.  1:59.15 cubeyinnit
99.  2:00.32 dnguyen2204
100.  2:00.95 KP-20359
101.  2:04.24 MatsBergsten
102.  2:18.11 CUBiKS
103.  DNF sebcoolan


*5x5x5*(68)
1.  49.00 asiahyoo1997
2.  56.21 OriginalUsername
3.  59.75 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:01.59 FaLoL
5.  1:02.37 Lim Hung
6.  1:02.44 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1:04.29 JoXCuber
8.  1:06.46 JChambers13
9.  1:07.09 Luke Garrett
10.  1:08.08 michaelxfy
11.  1:08.90 ichcubegerne
12.  1:10.06 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:11.02 Jonah Jarvis
14.  1:12.34 turtwig
15.  1:12.78 sigalig
16.  1:12.86 MrKuba600
17.  1:13.50 TheDubDubJr
18.  1:13.73 KrokosB
19.  1:15.20 agradess2
20.  1:19.07 yijunleow
21.  1:19.30 MartinN13
22.  1:24.06 drpfisherman
23.  1:24.09 dollarstorecubes
24.  1:26.74 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
25.  1:27.48 Liam Wadek
26.  1:28.73 abunickabhi
27.  1:29.72 sean_cut4
28.  1:30.66 BMcCl1
29.  1:30.67 xyzzy
30.  1:31.75 nevinscph
31.  1:32.90 mikiwow123
32.  1:36.35 2019ECKE02
33.  1:40.82 tommyo11
34.  1:41.65 OriEy
35.  1:46.38 melexi
36.  1:48.47 Fisko
37.  1:50.24 Peter Preston
38.  1:51.65 NintendoCuber
39.  1:52.59 LittleLumos
40.  1:53.47 Grzegorz Chudzik
41.  1:57.50 CaptainCuber
42.  1:57.63 Ethanawoll
43.  1:59.09 breadears
44.  2:01.28 Volcaniccubing
45.  2:01.64 thatkid
46.  2:05.90 Loffy8
47.  2:13.42 One Wheel
48.  2:14.10 Lewis
49.  2:16.59 johnandthecube
50.  2:22.95 miguelrogenmoser
51.  2:23.00 Jrg
52.  2:28.21 Li Xiang
53.  2:32.19 Rubika-37-021204
54.  2:33.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
55.  2:44.82 Petri Krzywacki
56.  2:52.54 thomas.sch
57.  2:53.82 sporteisvogel
58.  2:56.22 myoder
59.  2:58.84 TrueCuberOfficial
60.  2:59.05 Jacck
61.  3:06.78 White KB
62.  3:09.11 DUDECUBER
63.  3:10.37 Jakub26
64.  3:16.99 KP-20359
65.  3:29.15 freshcuber.de
66.  4:02.14 MatsBergsten
67.  4:26.11 Master_Disaster
68.  DNF midnightcuberx


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:34.13 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:41.09 Dream Cubing
3.  1:47.37 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  1:57.97 OriginalUsername
5.  1:59.29 ichcubegerne
6.  2:01.58 JoXCuber
7.  2:01.82 TheDubDubJr
8.  2:03.60 agradess2
9.  2:05.18 FaLoL
10.  2:07.35 fun at the joy
11.  2:10.29 Keroma12
12.  2:11.28 sigalig
13.  2:27.15 nevinscph
14.  2:28.35 drpfisherman
15.  2:28.78 xyzzy
16.  2:29.48 Liam Wadek
17.  2:46.83 Raymos Castillo
18.  2:53.33 melexi
19.  3:16.78 OriEy
20.  3:21.13 Peter Preston
21.  3:35.48 Ethanawoll
22.  3:48.34 LittleLumos
23.  4:04.08 One Wheel
24.  4:11.38 theit07
25.  4:18.44 Volcaniccubing
26.  4:34.87 johnandthecube
27.  4:48.23 Jrg
28.  4:50.72 Lewis
29.  4:52.02 TrueCuberOfficial
30.  4:53.01 Rubika-37-021204
31.  5:15.40 sporteisvogel
32.  5:22.44 Jacck
33.  5:37.59 thomas.sch
34.  5:37.70 Kurukuru
35.  6:35.58 KP-20359
36.  6:39.63 freshcuber.de
37.  DNF myoder
37.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(28)
1.  2:15.53 Lim Hung
2.  2:18.58 Dream Cubing
3.  2:20.89 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  2:49.28 ichcubegerne
5.  2:57.14 TheDubDubJr
6.  2:59.03 JoXCuber
7.  3:09.54 agradess2
8.  3:27.88 Keroma12
9.  3:33.76 sigalig
10.  3:38.61 nevinscph
11.  3:42.28 Liam Wadek
12.  4:17.42 melexi
13.  4:55.71 OriEy
14.  5:12.55 Ethanawoll
15.  5:27.94 LittleLumos
16.  5:58.71 One Wheel
17.  6:02.21 Volcaniccubing
18.  6:23.08 Jrg
19.  6:48.44 Li Xiang
20.  6:53.42 johnandthecube
21.  6:56.11 Lewis
22.  7:16.85 Rubika-37-021204
23.  7:35.18 thomas.sch
24.  7:45.39 sporteisvogel
25.  9:59.50 freshcuber.de
26.  DNF MartinN13
26.  DNF blerrpycuber
26.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(39)
1.  5.08 Charles Jerome
2.  5.82 Khairur Rachim
3.  5.89 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  6.38 turtwig
5.  7.09 TrueCuberOfficial
6.  7.91 TheDubDubJr
7.  7.97 sean_cut4
8.  8.11 asiahyoo1997
9.  8.85 JoXCuber
10.  10.84 BradenTheMagician
11.  11.67 sigalig
12.  12.28 agradess2
13.  12.29 Trig0n
14.  16.67 Li Xiang
15.  18.23 Grzegorz Chudzik
16.  18.37 2019ECKE02
17.  19.75 midnightcuberx
18.  21.98 tommyo11
19.  22.66 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
20.  23.34 MattP98
21.  23.64 openseas
22.  24.54 ichcubegerne
23.  26.83 nevinscph
24.  27.90 Mike Hughey
25.  28.11 MatsBergsten
26.  29.89 Fisko
27.  30.00 LittleLumos
28.  32.84 Jakub26
29.  35.49 Volcaniccubing
30.  39.12 drpfisherman
31.  43.52 PCCuber
32.  49.36 OriEy
33.  50.16 Ethanawoll
34.  51.28 Jacck
35.  1:06.94 White KB
36.  2:15.49 Master_Disaster
37.  2:17.85 Meisme
38.  2:44.41 thomas.sch
39.  DNF abhijat


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(33)
1.  19.72 sigalig
2.  26.26 鄧南英
3.  29.76 tommyo11


Spoiler



4.  32.36 Keroma12
5.  34.63 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
6.  42.57 openseas
7.  42.93 JChambers13
8.  43.89 MattP98
9.  44.89 2019ECKE02
10.  59.36 Jakub26
11.  1:02.61 nevinscph
12.  1:07.97 Khairur Rachim
13.  1:11.14 revaldoah
14.  1:12.46 thatkid
15.  1:32.02 MatsBergsten
16.  1:40.92 LittleLumos
17.  1:54.18 JoXCuber
18.  1:57.19 midnightcuberx
19.  2:08.73 filmip
20.  2:25.99 Jacck
21.  2:27.44 Christopher Fandrich
22.  2:28.90 cubeyinnit
23.  2:30.14 agradess2
24.  2:38.55 OriEy
25.  2:58.33 Ethanawoll
26.  2:59.30 TrueCuberOfficial
27.  11:56.32 Jamal_69
28.  DNF Li Xiang
28.  DNF Volcaniccubing
28.  DNF PCCuber
28.  DNF dnguyen2204
28.  DNF freshcuber.de
28.  DNF Lim Hung


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  1:30.62 sigalig
2.  2:59.74 Keroma12
3.  4:26.64 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:48.48 thatkid
5.  6:41.07 MatsBergsten
6.  8:45.72 Jacck
7.  13:25.67 TrueCuberOfficial
8.  25:12.14 agradess2
9.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  DNF LittleLumos


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  3:09.86 sigalig
2.  9:19.37 nevinscph
3.  18:35.98 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  20:21.37 MatsBergsten
5.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  DNF LittleLumos
5.  DNF TrueCuberOfficial


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  28:47.77 LittleLumos
2.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  DNF Jacck
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF nevinscph

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  40:22.31 nevinscph
2.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  30/34 58:42 Keroma12
2.  16/19 48:10 willian_pessoa
3.  5/6 19:21 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  3/3 27:41 midnightcuberx
5.  4/5 36:03 TrueCuberOfficial
6.  4/7 15:10 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  2/3 15:33 MatsBergsten
8.  2/4 17:43 filmip
9.  2/4 19:41 Jacck
10.  1/2 6:04 revaldoah
10.  0/2 15:40 dnguyen2204
10.  0/3 19:22 OriEy


*3x3x3 one-handed*(105)
1.  11.34 branson_lau
2.  12.15 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  12.17 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  12.18 asiahyoo1997
5.  12.38 NathanaelCubes
6.  12.58 Luke Garrett
7.  12.60 Christopher Fandrich
8.  12.73 OriginalUsername
9.  13.30 ichcubegerne
10.  14.09 Dream Cubing
11.  14.20 GenTheThief
12.  14.48 thecubingwizard
13.  15.06 Charles Jerome
14.  15.53 the super cuber
15.  15.84 turtwig
16.  15.96 mihnea3000
17.  16.07 Harsha Paladugu
18.  16.58 MrKuba600
19.  16.62 Lim Hung
20.  17.12 glincons1
21.  17.48 LukasDikic
22.  17.96 cuberkid10
23.  18.17 KrokosB
24.  18.23 JChambers13
25.  18.46 midnightcuberx
26.  18.62 Max C.
27.  18.69 michaelxfy
28.  18.82 MCuber
29.  19.00 nico_german_cuber
30.  19.02 FaLoL
31.  19.73 JoXCuber
32.  19.78 xyzzy
33.  19.80 DGCubes
34.  19.81 BradenTheMagician
34.  19.81 Grzegorz Chudzik
36.  19.99 abunickabhi
37.  20.02 Rouxster
38.  20.48 sean_cut4
39.  20.50 TheDubDubJr
40.  20.56 Parke187
41.  20.88 Torch
42.  20.90 yijunleow
43.  21.30 ican97
44.  22.09 agradess2
45.  22.13 Liam Wadek
46.  22.29 Logan2017DAYR01
47.  22.63 edd_dib
48.  22.73 Trig0n
49.  23.05 revaldoah
50.  23.24 BMcCl1
51.  23.98 Utkarsh Ashar
52.  24.39 Fisko
53.  24.76 abhijat
54.  25.42 xtreme cuber2007
55.  25.92 2019ECKE02
56.  26.18 drpfisherman
57.  26.31 the dnf master
58.  26.36 MattP98
59.  27.77 OriEy
60.  28.22 Peter Preston
61.  29.33 Triangles_are_cubers
62.  29.44 Volcaniccubing
63.  29.48 breadears
64.  29.50 trangium
65.  29.96 ImmolatedMarmoset
66.  30.24 HKspeed.com
67.  30.95 RyanSoh
68.  31.88 nevinscph
69.  33.03 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
70.  33.16 White KB
71.  33.82 rubik2005
72.  33.94 tommyo11
73.  34.69 Kacper Jędrzejuk
74.  34.89 TrueCuberOfficial
75.  35.15 PCCuber
76.  35.57 Ethanawoll
77.  36.01 TheEpicCuber
78.  36.08 Meisme
79.  36.62 freshcuber.de
80.  39.64 Loffy8
81.  40.41 Thecubingcuber347
82.  41.40 NintendoCuber
83.  42.01 LittleLumos
84.  42.29 chancet4488
85.  45.58 Simon31415
86.  46.11 johnandthecube
87.  46.68 Mike Hughey
88.  46.89 Jakub26
89.  48.49 Li Xiang
90.  51.00 sporteisvogel
91.  51.93 Jacck
92.  54.09 mattboeren
93.  54.35 feli.cubes
94.  54.99 DUDECUBER
95.  1:00.21 Jamal_69
96.  1:03.41 bgcatfan
97.  1:04.85 SUCubing
98.  1:06.09 Rubika-37-021204
99.  1:08.72 Master_Disaster
100.  1:35.23 Mr Cuber
101.  2:04.49 cubeyinnit
102.  2:06.09 MatsBergsten
103.  DNF Jonascube
103.  DNF bennettstouder
103.  DNF dnguyen2204


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  25.34 Lim Hung
2.  32.87 OriginalUsername
3.  2:07.82 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  3:16.63 Volcaniccubing
5.  11:23.89 Jamal_69
6.  DNF TrueCuberOfficial


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(15)
1.  32.24 fun at the joy
2.  33.92 ichcubegerne
3.  41.40 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  47.54 abhijat
5.  56.77 Christopher Fandrich
6.  57.79 JoXCuber
7.  1:38.04 MatsBergsten
8.  1:40.01 Ethanawoll
9.  1:47.44 Jacck
10.  2:16.47 TrueCuberOfficial
11.  3:03.26 Volcaniccubing
12.  3:14.02 mattboeren
13.  5:20.41 Master_Disaster
14.  DNF Li Xiang
14.  DNF Jamal_69


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  21.33 (22, 23, 19) Jack314
2.  28.67 (28, 28, 30) SpeedCubeReview
3.  31.33 (32, 30, 32) Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
4.  DNF (31, 31, DNS) davidr
4.  DNF (51, DNS, DNS) OriEy


*2-3-4 Relay*(56)
1.  38.19 asiahyoo1997
2.  41.32 Christopher Fandrich
3.  45.93 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  48.60 Dream Cubing
5.  49.78 Jonah Jarvis
6.  53.52 Lim Hung
7.  53.67 dollarstorecubes
8.  54.08 JoXCuber
9.  54.17 Torch
10.  55.24 DGCubes
11.  55.51 TheDubDubJr
12.  57.46 BradenTheMagician
13.  58.10 abhijat
14.  59.43 ichcubegerne
15.  59.56 sean_cut4
16.  1:02.61 agradess2
17.  1:03.85 KrokosB
18.  1:04.73 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
19.  1:05.15 nico_german_cuber
20.  1:05.19 DLXCubing
21.  1:07.06 tommyo11
22.  1:07.87 glincons1
23.  1:09.69 drpfisherman
24.  1:10.01 BMcCl1
25.  1:10.02 LukasDikic
26.  1:11.35 Peter Preston
27.  1:12.92 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  1:13.76 Fisko
29.  1:15.55 midnightcuberx
30.  1:15.90 Grzegorz Chudzik
31.  1:19.96 OriEy
32.  1:22.64 nevinscph
33.  1:27.46 breadears
34.  1:28.49 Triangles_are_cubers
35.  1:35.87 Li Xiang
36.  1:38.33 Ethanawoll
37.  1:39.23 Loffy8
38.  1:43.90 Jrg
39.  1:45.47 DUDECUBER
40.  1:45.99 TrueCuberOfficial
41.  1:47.43 Jakub26
42.  1:47.85 Meisme
43.  1:49.52 Volcaniccubing
44.  1:51.94 White KB
45.  1:54.90 miguelrogenmoser
46.  1:56.76 melexi
47.  1:58.41 Lewis
48.  2:04.64 PCCuber
49.  2:13.57 One Wheel
50.  2:20.52 Master_Disaster
51.  2:25.29 SUCubing
52.  2:34.18 Jacck
53.  3:09.53 Jonascube
54.  3:15.10 MatsBergsten
55.  3:25.72 cubeyinnit
56.  3:54.44 Jakub Rezmer Dywan


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(37)
1.  1:38.82 asiahyoo1997
2.  1:51.31 Christopher Fandrich
3.  1:58.92 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  1:59.17 Khairur Rachim
5.  1:59.18 Jonah Jarvis
6.  2:03.50 ichcubegerne
7.  2:18.33 TheDubDubJr
8.  2:23.47 KrokosB
9.  2:25.06 sean_cut4
10.  2:27.07 agradess2
11.  2:30.04 drpfisherman
12.  2:34.31 dollarstorecubes
13.  2:39.29 BradenTheMagician
14.  2:39.72 nevinscph
15.  2:43.63 BMcCl1
16.  2:47.56 tommyo11
17.  2:59.53 OriEy
18.  3:05.99 Peter Preston
19.  3:08.99 Fisko
20.  3:18.88 Grzegorz Chudzik
21.  3:47.11 Ethanawoll
22.  3:50.79 Lewis
23.  3:51.01 Volcaniccubing
24.  3:54.54 melexi
25.  4:00.12 Loffy8
26.  4:01.74 One Wheel
27.  4:07.89 Li Xiang
28.  4:12.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  4:20.81 miguelrogenmoser
30.  4:36.46 Jrg
31.  4:41.56 TrueCuberOfficial
32.  4:54.48 Jakub26
33.  5:22.99 White KB
34.  5:39.94 Jacck
35.  6:53.23 Master_Disaster
36.  7:11.92 MatsBergsten
37.  8:32.55 cubeyinnit


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(15)
1.  3:59.16 JoXCuber
2.  4:08.99 ichcubegerne
3.  4:14.57 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  4:40.91 KrokosB
5.  4:40.97 TheDubDubJr
6.  4:47.58 drpfisherman
7.  5:02.90 nevinscph
8.  6:49.14 melexi
9.  6:54.64 OriEy
10.  7:33.47 Volcaniccubing
11.  7:47.55 Ethanawoll
12.  9:07.90 TrueCuberOfficial
13.  9:18.41 Jrg
14.  10:41.08 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  12:07.54 Jakub26


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  6:57.02 ichcubegerne
2.  7:24.75 JoXCuber
3.  7:38.97 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  7:40.47 TheDubDubJr
5.  7:59.55 KrokosB
6.  8:34.54 nevinscph
7.  9:10.39 drpfisherman
8.  10:34.94 melexi
9.  12:33.20 OriEy
10.  12:45.10 Ethanawoll
11.  12:56.50 Volcaniccubing
12.  14:54.00 johnandthecube
13.  16:57.62 Jrg
14.  25:16.39 Jakub26


*Clock*(49)
1.  5.19 TipsterTrickster 
2.  5.30 michaelxfy
3.  5.52 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  5.61 Liam Wadek
5.  5.84 vishwasankarcubing
6.  7.01 drpfisherman
7.  7.20 Charles Jerome
8.  7.27 Mattia Pasquini
9.  7.49 TheDubDubJr
10.  7.51 ImmolatedMarmoset
11.  7.62 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
12.  7.68 Brendyn Dunagan
13.  7.73 Parke187
14.  8.46 glincons1
15.  8.76 Lim Hung
16.  8.79 OriginalUsername
17.  9.25 JoXCuber
18.  9.38 Li Xiang
19.  9.47 Luke Garrett
20.  9.70 Volcaniccubing
21.  10.17 Grzegorz Chudzik
22.  10.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  10.22 sean_cut4
24.  10.47 ichcubegerne
25.  10.77 Torch
26.  10.85 Triangles_are_cubers
27.  11.41 sigalig
28.  12.39 Jakub26
29.  13.33 revaldoah
30.  13.42 DLXCubing
31.  13.43 feli.cubes
32.  13.72 Ethanawoll
32.  13.72 OriEy
34.  14.47 Peter Preston
35.  14.52 cubingmom2
36.  14.98 mikiwow123
37.  17.87 freshcuber.de
38.  18.66 nevinscph
39.  19.40 Jacck
40.  20.04 SUCubing
41.  26.74 sporteisvogel
42.  28.04 MrKuba600
43.  30.91 TrueCuberOfficial
44.  51.53 BMcCl1
45.  DNF JChambers13
45.  DNF the super cuber
45.  DNF Max C.
45.  DNF tommyo11
45.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(52)
1.  43.76 KrokosB
2.  44.38 Khairur Rachim
3.  45.39 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  50.10 JChambers13
5.  50.60 KardTrickKid_YT
6.  51.80 asiahyoo1997
7.  54.10 OriginalUsername
8.  55.07 Lim Hung
9.  55.33 michaelxfy
10.  55.36 MCuber
11.  55.45 Luke Garrett
12.  55.65 MrKuba600
13.  57.12 abhijat
14.  1:07.54 Christopher Fandrich
15.  1:08.77 ichcubegerne
16.  1:09.52 agradess2
17.  1:13.65 Torch
18.  1:15.17 50ph14
19.  1:16.79 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
20.  1:16.93 JoXCuber
21.  1:17.36 drpfisherman
22.  1:18.92 CrispyCubing
23.  1:20.42 Grzegorz Chudzik
24.  1:24.59 TheDubDubJr
25.  1:26.44 DLXCubing
26.  1:29.31 Keroma12
27.  1:31.11 Fisko
28.  1:34.11 Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  1:36.45 Triangles_are_cubers
30.  1:38.99 nevinscph
31.  1:42.60 TrueCuberOfficial
32.  1:44.75 midnightcuberx
33.  1:48.92 Ethanawoll
34.  1:50.42 Peter Preston
35.  1:53.76 OriEy
36.  1:56.80 ReaganCubes
37.  2:02.63 d2polld
38.  2:04.92 Li Xiang
39.  2:10.82 Volcaniccubing
40.  2:19.16 Loffy8
41.  2:29.69 PCCuber
42.  2:30.69 DUDECUBER
43.  2:37.45 One Wheel
44.  3:01.85 theit07
45.  3:05.15 melexi
46.  3:11.55 sporteisvogel
47.  3:20.94 Jacck
48.  4:25.73 Rubika-37-021204
49.  5:07.14 Master_Disaster
50.  DNF the super cuber
50.  DNF 2019ECKE02
50.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(84)
1.  1.74 Toothcraver55
2.  2.36 Harsha Paladugu
3.  2.54 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  2.61 Vlad Hordiienko
5.  2.81 SpiFunTastic
6.  2.84 DGCubes
7.  2.85 Heath Flick
8.  3.22 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  3.53 OriginalUsername
10.  3.55 Christopher Fandrich
11.  3.59 Grzegorz Chudzik
12.  3.76 TrueCuberOfficial
13.  3.85 the super cuber
14.  3.92 Charles Jerome
15.  3.97 JoXCuber
16.  4.10 Magdamini
16.  4.10 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
18.  4.36 DLXCubing
19.  4.37 Luke Garrett
20.  4.40 asiahyoo1997
21.  4.49 Boris McCoy
22.  4.55 TheDubDubJr
23.  4.60 Trig0n
24.  4.63 cubeyinnit
25.  4.70 JChambers13
26.  4.73 BradenTheMagician
27.  4.89 blerrpycuber
28.  5.21 Max C.
29.  5.26 Torch
30.  5.50 michaelxfy
31.  5.51 Liam Wadek
32.  5.65 tommyo11
33.  5.81 KrokosB
34.  5.95 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  5.99 sean_cut4
36.  6.17 Fisko
37.  6.35 nico_german_cuber
38.  6.38 MattP98
39.  6.47 agradess2
40.  6.49 Parke187
41.  6.61 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  6.62 glincons1
43.  6.64 NintendoCuber
44.  6.65 CaptainCuber
45.  6.81 MCuber
46.  7.12 sigalig
47.  7.17 Triangles_are_cubers
48.  7.24 abunickabhi
49.  7.46 ichcubegerne
50.  7.65 drpfisherman
51.  7.78 Mattia Pasquini
52.  7.82 Peter Preston
53.  7.87 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
54.  8.25 OriEy
55.  8.28 Volcaniccubing
56.  8.41 Loffy8
57.  8.54 abhijat
58.  8.73 Mike Hughey
59.  8.93 Li Xiang
60.  9.03 theit07
61.  9.05 LukasDikic
62.  9.52 Simon31415
63.  9.81 midnightcuberx
64.  9.91 Thecubingcuber347
65.  9.92 Keroma12
66.  10.23 SUCubing
67.  11.49 Jakub26
68.  11.64 DUDECUBER
69.  11.87 miguelrogenmoser
70.  11.98 sporteisvogel
71.  12.08 nevinscph
72.  12.11 Ethanawoll
73.  12.30 Jacck
74.  12.56 cubingmom2
75.  13.26 melexi
76.  13.28 Master_Disaster
77.  13.54 MuaazCubes
78.  14.38 Jonascube
79.  15.32 Mr Cuber
80.  18.15 Rubika-37-021204
81.  20.41 johnandthecube
82.  23.15 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
83.  DNF Jamal_69
83.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(69)
1.  6.18 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.80 blerrpycuber
3.  9.34 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  9.54 mrsniffles01
5.  11.21 2019ECKE02
6.  11.22 Charles Jerome
7.  12.64 Luke Garrett
8.  13.15 BradenTheMagician
9.  13.89 sigalig
10.  14.11 ichcubegerne
11.  14.34 glincons1
12.  14.35 Magdamini
13.  14.98 Lim Hung
14.  15.09 michaelxfy
15.  15.17 Rouxster
16.  15.53 OriginalUsername
16.  15.53 DLXCubing
18.  15.63 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  15.78 MrKuba600
20.  16.01 Boris McCoy
21.  16.15 NathanaelCubes
22.  16.50 KardTrickKid_YT
23.  17.50 JoXCuber
24.  17.58 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
25.  17.67 MCuber
26.  18.04 JChambers13
27.  18.19 Peter Preston
28.  18.30 NintendoCuber
29.  18.88 TheDubDubJr
30.  19.08 abhijat
31.  19.47 tommyo11
32.  19.77 MattP98
33.  19.82 DGCubes
34.  19.99 the super cuber
35.  21.02 Max C.
36.  21.05 agradess2
37.  21.31 ReaganCubes
38.  21.46 Dream Cubing
39.  22.82 Torch
40.  23.59 KrokosB
41.  24.21 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
42.  24.67 Fisko
43.  25.90 Liam Wadek
44.  26.68 midnightcuberx
45.  27.63 Trig0n
46.  28.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  28.48 the dnf master
48.  29.72 asiahyoo1997
49.  31.20 feli.cubes
50.  34.20 drpfisherman
51.  38.63 Li Xiang
52.  39.30 OriEy
53.  39.72 Parke187
54.  42.24 LukasDikic
55.  43.55 Jakub26
56.  44.80 Thecubingcuber347
57.  45.48 nevinscph
58.  47.96 Ethanawoll
59.  54.47 Volcaniccubing
60.  57.77 TrueCuberOfficial
61.  58.12 abunickabhi
62.  59.12 sporteisvogel
63.  1:01.52 CaptainCuber
64.  1:05.57 PCCuber
65.  1:21.63 DUDECUBER
66.  2:03.78 Jamal_69
67.  2:46.75 MatsBergsten
68.  3:01.09 Jacck
69.  DNF Rubika-37-021204


*Skewb*(84)
1.  2.75 Charles Jerome
2.  2.84 Urho Kinnunen
3.  2.90 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.98 Vlad Hordiienko
5.  3.24 Rubadcar
6.  3.25 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  3.25 BrianJ
8.  3.27 OriginalUsername
9.  3.55 Grzegorz Chudzik
10.  3.63 Magdamini
11.  3.70 Boris McCoy
12.  3.83 MrKuba600
13.  3.97 Kacper Jędrzejuk
14.  4.04 Ty Y.
15.  4.25 sean_cut4
16.  4.34 u Cube
17.  4.51 TheDubDubJr
18.  4.56 JChambers13
19.  4.68 ReaganCubes
20.  4.88 TrueCuberOfficial
21.  4.94 DLXCubing
22.  5.01 SirVivor
23.  5.18 Lim Hung
23.  5.18 MattP98
25.  5.22 DGCubes
26.  5.23 Trig0n
27.  5.30 Max C.
28.  5.37 michaelxfy
29.  5.51 Christopher Fandrich
30.  5.53 Parke187
31.  5.56 Logan2017DAYR01
32.  5.76 Volcaniccubing
33.  5.79 Liam Wadek
34.  5.81 BradenTheMagician
35.  5.89 MCuber
35.  5.89 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
35.  5.89 Luke Garrett
38.  5.92 Triangles_are_cubers
39.  6.04 KrokosB
40.  6.05 ichcubegerne
41.  6.09 d2polld
42.  6.25 blerrpycuber
43.  6.31 glincons1
44.  6.38 Dream Cubing
45.  6.48 the super cuber
46.  6.68 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
47.  6.80 FaLoL
47.  6.80 JoXCuber
49.  7.14 Raymos Castillo
50.  7.33 drpfisherman
51.  7.68 Peter Preston
52.  7.79 Li Xiang
53.  7.87 LukasDikic
54.  7.95 theit07
55.  8.08 midnightcuberx
56.  8.21 Torch
57.  8.30 Keroma12
58.  8.36 tommyo11
59.  8.43 Fisko
60.  8.49 agradess2
61.  8.52 abunickabhi
62.  8.84 Jakub26
63.  9.03 Ethanawoll
64.  9.07 sigalig
65.  9.51 abhijat
66.  10.30 OriEy
67.  10.35 the dnf master
68.  10.42 Utkarsh Ashar
69.  10.43 feli.cubes
70.  10.66 Thecubingcuber347
70.  10.66 DUDECUBER
72.  12.77 SUCubing
73.  13.33 Loffy8
74.  13.52 ZF slow
75.  14.47 Master_Disaster
76.  16.11 melexi
77.  17.05 Jacck
78.  17.29 nevinscph
79.  17.99 PCCuber
80.  18.08 Rubika-37-021204
81.  22.03 sporteisvogel
82.  24.34 Jamal_69
83.  24.60 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
84.  28.23 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(20)
1.  22.36 DGCubes
2.  25.82 glincons1
3.  27.56 Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4.  28.30 TheDubDubJr
5.  28.32 ichcubegerne
6.  31.04 abhijat
7.  31.09 BradenTheMagician
8.  31.18 CrispyCubing
9.  32.23 agradess2
10.  32.47 drpfisherman
11.  34.49 KrokosB
12.  36.31 JoXCuber
13.  38.73 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
14.  45.13 Ethanawoll
15.  1:05.89 Volcaniccubing
16.  1:08.88 PCCuber
17.  1:25.79 thomas.sch
18.  1:51.11 Jakub26
19.  2:04.58 Rubika-37-021204
20.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(13)
1.  4:55.62 TheDubDubJr
2.  4:59.40 ichcubegerne
3.  5:32.78 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  6:27.22 Peter Preston
5.  7:06.40 ReaganCubes
6.  7:07.32 OriEy
7.  7:07.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
8.  7:32.04 Ethanawoll
9.  7:59.83 TrueCuberOfficial
10.  8:08.38 Volcaniccubing
11.  10:24.72 Li Xiang
12.  11:49.72 Jakub26
13.  12:06.47 PCCuber


*Redi Cube*(14)
1.  7.57 dollarstorecubes
2.  9.24 BMcCl1
3.  9.41 Trig0n


Spoiler



4.  11.72 ichcubegerne
5.  12.17 DGCubes
6.  12.89 edd_dib
7.  14.93 JoXCuber
8.  16.70 drpfisherman
9.  17.17 TheDubDubJr
10.  22.49 abunickabhi
11.  26.52 the super cuber
12.  35.28 Rubika-37-021204
13.  44.87 Li Xiang
14.  45.07 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  18.78 Harsha Paladugu
2.  21.58 Christopher Fandrich
3.  36.24 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  41.76 Kit Clement
5.  46.32 drpfisherman
6.  50.31 Peter Preston
7.  51.09 TheDubDubJr
8.  57.89 DGCubes
9.  58.12 Simon31415
10.  1:05.39 Ethanawoll
11.  1:29.42 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  14.27 quing
2.  19.36 KrokosB
3.  20.06 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  20.07 ichcubegerne
5.  23.35 Li Xiang
6.  24.40 TheDubDubJr
7.  36.40 freshcuber.de
8.  47.02 MatsBergsten
9.  1:00.67 Master_Disaster
10.  1:07.43 Ethanawoll
11.  3:17.93 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  79.32 Volcaniccubing
2.  DNF abunickabhi
2.  DNF Simon31415
2.  DNF TrueCuberOfficial

*Mirror Blocks*(13)
1.  15.34 BradenTheMagician
2.  25.38 Christopher Fandrich
3.  26.42 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  56.37 TheDubDubJr
5.  1:04.27 Simon31415
6.  1:07.10 Ethanawoll
7.  1:29.21 Volcaniccubing
8.  1:38.08 feli.cubes
9.  1:48.06 cubeyinnit
10.  1:53.59 PCCuber
11.  2:23.58 Master_Disaster
12.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
12.  DNF Li Xiang


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  4:58.55 Ethanawoll
2.  5:21.87 thomas.sch
3.  DNF TheDubDubJr

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(13)
1.  21.11 TipsterTrickster 
2.  22.78 cuberkid10
3.  24.21 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  28.17 vishwasankarcubing
5.  38.01 Peter Preston
6.  40.58 glincons1
7.  42.31 Kit Clement
8.  55.19 drpfisherman
9.  57.18 Raymos Castillo
10.  1:06.59 TheDubDubJr
11.  4:15.11 thomas.sch
12.  5:53.11 Rubika-37-021204
13.  DNF freshcuber.de



*Contest results*(212)
1.  1069 Christopher Fandrich
2.  1060 TheDubDubJr
3.  1037 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  991 JoXCuber
5.  951 asiahyoo1997
6.  947 OriginalUsername
7.  856 Luke Garrett
8.  855 Lim Hung
9.  850 Charles Jerome
10.  816 JChambers13
11.  811 Khairur Rachim
12.  794 agradess2
13.  789 KrokosB
14.  781 MrKuba600
15.  744 BradenTheMagician
16.  736 sean_cut4
17.  732 michaelxfy
18.  730 Dream Cubing
19.  722 sigalig
20.  707 Grzegorz Chudzik
21.  694 DGCubes
22.  682 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
23.  678 drpfisherman
24.  654 Torch
25.  631 the super cuber
26.  629 Liam Wadek
27.  618 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
28.  615 DLXCubing
29.  614 nevinscph
30.  607 TrueCuberOfficial
31.  592 Max C.
32.  587 abhijat
33.  586 Peter Preston
34.  578 MCuber
34.  578 Logan2017DAYR01
36.  577 LukasDikic
37.  571 FaLoL
38.  563 midnightcuberx
39.  559 Fisko
40.  557 Volcaniccubing
41.  545 OriEy
41.  545 tommyo11
43.  539 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  529 thecubingwizard
45.  527 Parke187
46.  507 Jonah Jarvis
47.  497 turtwig
48.  495 Trig0n
49.  482 BMcCl1
49.  482 Ethanawoll
51.  481 dollarstorecubes
52.  480 Boris McCoy
53.  460 yijunleow
54.  457 Rubadcar
55.  452 MattP98
56.  451 Vlad Hordiienko
57.  437 glincons1
57.  437 Rouxster
59.  432 Li Xiang
60.  427 2019ECKE02
61.  424 abunickabhi
62.  411 xyzzy
63.  386 KardTrickKid_YT
64.  384 Triangles_are_cubers
64.  384 nico_german_cuber
66.  371 Brendyn Dunagan
67.  369 Keroma12
68.  368 cuberkid10
69.  367 mihnea3000
70.  364 NintendoCuber
71.  353 fun at the joy
72.  347 Loffy8
73.  343 Harsha Paladugu
74.  340 MartinN13
75.  338 NathanaelCubes
75.  338 Magdamini
77.  333 the dnf master
78.  323 LittleLumos
79.  319 Jakub26
80.  318 breadears
81.  315 Legomanz
82.  295 Mattia Pasquini
83.  289 SpiFunTastic
84.  288 miguelrogenmoser
85.  282 DUDECUBER
86.  279 tJardigradHe
87.  275 blerrpycuber
88.  273 Utkarsh Ashar
89.  269 Toothcraver55
90.  268 Jacck
90.  268 BrianJ
92.  262 theit07
93.  261 PCCuber
94.  254 Ty Y.
95.  251 melexi
96.  248 d2polld
96.  248 mikiwow123
96.  248 ReaganCubes
99.  245 bennettstouder
100.  244 johnandthecube
101.  229 Thecubingcuber347
102.  227 MatsBergsten
103.  226 GenTheThief
104.  222 cubeyinnit
105.  221 TipsterTrickster 
106.  215 Karthik swaminathan
107.  213 u Cube
107.  213 mrsniffles01
109.  210 thatkid
110.  206 vishwasankarcubing
111.  205 TheEpicCuber
111.  205 White KB
113.  198 CrispyCubing
113.  198 HKspeed.com
115.  194 Master_Disaster
116.  190 One Wheel
117.  187 20luky3
118.  186 revaldoah
118.  186 JFCUBING
120.  184 sporteisvogel
121.  182 xtreme cuber2007
121.  182 Fred Lang
123.  181 Jrg
124.  179 ImmolatedMarmoset
124.  179 Lewis
126.  178 Zeke Mackay
127.  173 50ph14
127.  173 Heewon Seo
129.  172 Micah Morrison
130.  170 feli.cubes
131.  164 SirVivor
132.  160 MasterIcePanda
132.  160 Rubika-37-021204
134.  159 pjk
135.  158 Simon31415
136.  157 trangium
136.  157 chancet4488
138.  156 Scrambled
139.  155 Meisme
140.  149 Raymos Castillo
141.  146 ZF slow
142.  144 freshcuber.de
142.  144 ican97
144.  139 CaptainCuber
145.  131 Benjamin Warry
146.  129 Nutybaconator
147.  128 SUCubing
148.  126 rubik2005
148.  126 Mike Hughey
150.  122 Der Der
151.  118 scrubizilla
152.  116 sebcoolan
152.  116 Eric Zhou
154.  112 zzoomer
155.  109 branson_lau
156.  104 Petri Krzywacki
157.  95 SentsuiJack2403
157.  95 myoder
157.  95 dnguyen2204
160.  93 lumes2121
161.  92 MarkA64
162.  86 Jonascube
162.  86 JoannaCuber
164.  85 Urho Kinnunen
165.  84 BradyCubes08
166.  82 Natemophi
167.  81 RyanSoh
168.  80 Heath Flick
168.  80 thomas.sch
170.  79 NolanDoes2x2
171.  77 superkitkat106
172.  75 edd_dib
173.  72 qwr
173.  72 patricKING
175.  68 Jamal_69
176.  65 Winfaza
176.  65 bgcatfan
178.  64 Shivanshu
179.  63 seungju choi
180.  60 openseas
181.  58 teehee_elan
182.  53 cubingmom2
183.  51 KP-20359
184.  50 filmip
184.  50 mattboeren
186.  49 Lupus3141
187.  45 GAN CUBER
188.  41 duckyisepic
189.  40 鄧南英
190.  39 DiamondGolem12
190.  39 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
192.  36 CUBiKS
193.  34 willian_pessoa
194.  33 CodingCuber
194.  33 anna4f
194.  33 Kurukuru
197.  32 MuaazCubes
198.  28 Mr Cuber
199.  25 Samajor
200.  23 Kit Clement
200.  23 sCs
202.  21 SH03L4C3
203.  20 zakikaz
204.  16 Jack314
205.  15 SpeedCubeReview
206.  14 quing
207.  13 flyingk
208.  12 davidr
209.  8 GT8590
210.  7 FalconInsane
211.  6 AZZYTASTER
212.  4 Johnny badwin


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 25, 2021)

212 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 120!

That means our winner this week is *sporteisvogel!* Congratulations!!


----------

